#ubuntu-eu 2011-01-19
<jpds> zed_: Is it known that eshu isn't updating it's noris.net slaves?
#ubuntu-eu 2011-01-20
<Agafonov> hi! is nsset still working? ;)
<apollo13> Agafonov: on ubuntu 8.04 probably, I suggest using nsupdate
<Agafonov> apollo13: it said NOERROR but noris servers are not updated
<apollo13> hmk
<apollo13> lemme check
<Agafonov> thanks!
<apollo13> Agafonov: okay, tell me what you want to do and I show you what to do
<apollo13> or what you tried
<Agafonov> I'm trying to update A record
<apollo13> updating noris takes some minutes, have to check with matthias if it really happened, so what's the subdomain you are trying to add?
<Agafonov> ./nsset -z ubuntu.ru -u kuban.ubuntu.ru
<Agafonov> A 81.177.6.215
<Agafonov> ^D
<Agafonov> NOERROR
<apollo13> ok eshu updated it, when did you do that?
<Agafonov> 35 minutes ago
<Agafonov> it was much faster last time I did the same
<apollo13> Agafonov: will get back to you as soon as I know more, try to stay here ;)
#ubuntu-eu 2011-01-21
<apollo13> Agafonov:  dig kuban.ubuntu.ru @dns1.noris.net looks okay? I guess it should work again from now on^^
<Agafonov> apollo13: wow, thanks!!! ;)
<zed_> apollo13: you should see eshu notifying noris' dns servers in the logs...
<apollo13> zed_: I do, since today ;)
#ubuntu-eu 2014-01-14
<zed> pou/clear
#ubuntu-eu 2014-01-18
<zed_> pouet
